# What's happening with me....



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2014)

Got some real bad news. My function has dropped from 25% to 17% in just 6 months, most likely due to the prolonged inflammation of the kidney from a form of backflow problem called vesicoureteral reflux. He said my function is lower then whats mandatory for dialysis...

When I was burned at 18 months of age all over my body, there were internal injuries as well, one of them being damage to the flap valve(s) in the ureters that allow urine to flow back into the kidney's (never a good thing)

So I have two new doctors. One Urologist is watching me locally (monthly I should say) and the other one is my transplant doc up at Virginia Mason (who I go see the 18th, in a week)

My local urologist saw my blood work and my chronic condition (reflux-induced nephritis) and immediatley ordered me to have an indwelling catheter that will help remove all urine from my kidney. So far it's working real well and since I've been consistently intermittently cathing myself since  '87 (12 yrs of age), the permanent cath isn't much of a change.

He said hopefuly this will stop/stabilize or maybe even reverse SOME of the inflammation damage (nephritis) to the kidney. I've since started taking 150mg cbd caps to maybe help in that respect.

I definitely have noticed my mind being alot more muddled as well as my hunger and want of food has sort of dried up. I eat...but I just don't crave or like it...

Anywhoo...just wanted to tell everyone what was happening...I don't know if this transplant doc I see next week is weed friendly or not but when I asked about transplant centers he said this guy's the best on the West Coast and told me to stay away from Swedish Medical for who knows what reason.

Much Love to my MJPeeps,

7greeneyes


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Fingers crossed for ya, 7.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2014)

Holy sit green...I had no Idea!

I really hope you get better. If you ever need anything or someone to talk to let me know...fkn really crappie news for me. I was hoping I missed some spectacular stuff, not bad stuff.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2014)

thanks guys, I'm stayin' positive. I've had bout 6 months to really wrap my brain around this.

And all this at the point of having the most varities, the most tuned in grow in years...hopefully this transplant doc won't draw the line in the sand in regards to cannabis use. If he does then I'll stop...smoking. Growing is a whole other thing...

Thanks again Hippie420 and Trillions, it helps having support in Internet-life as well as real life...lol...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh man 7 G, I have been wondering what was going on with you. I am sure sorry to hear what you are going thru. Virginia Mason is a great hospital. I am not surprised your doc is so good.  Do you get on the list for a kidney transplant? My friend had one and has done amazingly well. Only good thoughts to you, our MP friend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks *Rose*.


No not yet. Next Thursday the 18th I go see the transplant doc and get on the list. 

I really really appreciate you posting and sharing. It helps.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2014)

Keeping good karma for you pal. Best of luck for a healthy future.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

7G, if your not feeling well, please don't worry about posting our news. I know you help with that at a few sites and if your not up to it we will survive.  I like that you do it, don't get me wrong cause i enjoy that link. just don't want to put anymore on ya.


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2014)

Positive thoughts my friend.  I hope things get better.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh man, I feel for you.  My sis has renal failure.  Right now she is at about 20%, up from a low of about 15%.  

Keep us informed--you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Rose, Hamster my friend and Hemp Goddess. Will do. I probably will still do the news and post, just not as much for a little while. I'm still, like I said, trying to wrap my head around this and move on.

Thanks for the love everyone.


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2014)

damn i didn't know, keep your spirits up, and we will keep you in our thoughs and prayers.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Head up, stay strong, all good karma coming at ya. Got an aunt who`s waiting on her 3rd transplanted kidney. She`s 70 and her 1st was at least 25 years ago, maybe 30.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2014)

. I'm sorry to hear your health has declined.  You know I'm pulling for you.  How's the Mrs?

Guys, if you haven't yet, please consider becoming an organ donor.  

http://www.organdonor.gov/becomingdonor/index.html?gclid=CJy8uOHA2sACFc1i7AodjWcAbw


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2014)

Erin is doing better. She's beginning to shed her water weight and is improving. Thanks Smokinmom and everyone else who posted.

I'll update on the 18th for sure.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2014)

Hope all works out for you. You will be in my thoughts a prayers.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2014)

Thinking of you good fellow. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you so much *pcduck*, I  can use as many prayers and thoughts as possible.

Also; thank you, my good *Dr Greenfang* for the thoughts. 

Peace brothers and sisters.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Get well man!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2014)

thanks *Aluminum Monster*, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear Seven. It is so hard to have your body betray you over and over.  It seems a person gets on track, things go well then freaking ZAP something else comes along or the old stuff comes back.  I understand so well about wrapping your head around it.  I got new stuff to do exactly that with, affects my sleep. I sure feel for you, I sure am sorry to hear all this coming at you.  Sending some positive thoughts your way. Stay as strong as you can.  Words don't seem enough somehow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope all goes well for you really.

I never want to see friends or anyone even have to deal with this kind of stuff. 

Much <3


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm beginning to cope w/ it. I have a  strong support group of family and friends. It's just caught me off from left field. My last nephrology dr said I was staying at the same function  of 32% but not according to my new urologist and nephrologist. My old neph (the one who dropped the ball) went off to pursue "research"...for whatever that'll do for humanity.

Still growin', smokin' and smilin'

7ge


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 16, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> Still growin', smokin' and smilin'
> 
> 7ge



Right on, pal. And, just keep on doing it.

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2014)

7 i will add you to my prayers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2014)

thanks Umbra, need all the help I can 

peace, brother....


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Hope u the best 7 hope things get better for ya bud! :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 19, 2014)

wishes of wellness---prayers---and some of that green mojo your way 7-G's


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Orange, it's definitely needed and appreciated. 


I got good news YESTERDAY. The transplant Dr up at Virginia MAson says that he's not ready to give up on my kidney and asked me if i was, and I said hell no. He's under the assumption there's a few things left we can do to minimize/halt the hydronephrosis, but he needed to get labs and all that in order. I signed papers so he can get all my medical history from my others doctors and in two weeks I go see where I really am. They took blood and urine, all the usual.

Before the Dr came in tho we asked his nurse what the Dr.'s opinion was on medical marijuana and she said that I don't need to sweat it, that he has a few patients on mmj and to not even put it on my check-in sheet. Good stuff.

But he made me feel so much better about (my kidney's health) it. Very optimistic with a calm, professional, "I know what I'm doing" air  about him. There's still a few options left and then once we've tried and they haven't worked, only then will he get me signed up on the transplant list. It was like my soul made a heavy resounding sigh after that. All the tension, fear and apprehension disappeared almost instantly when he told me that.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 19, 2014)

It is good when that happens. All the best to ya 7g


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

Best news EVER!!!! I kinda sighed with ya... Like your doc. that is great. Keeping good thoughts. I am very happy your soul sighed. That is such a good description.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2014)

good stuff 7G's---keep us posted


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2014)

Good to hear Seven, will be thinking good thoughts your way.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks peeps. Yeah, I go see him on October 8th, my real birthday week(Oct10th) ! I took the whole week off since I have a cpl weeks left of paid vacay. :woohoo:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome. I hope he turns out to be the best kidney doc there is.

experience is everything! 

Great luck to you g7!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2014)

So last week the Urologist decided that a nephrostomy tube would be the best solution. For a nephrostomy they give a sedative along with fentanyl. But when they gave the sedation to me my heart rate climbed more and more (bp was apparently fine). The drugs never really kicked in and the Intervention Radiologist said she wouldn't do the procedure because she didn't want to hurt me and was a bit worried about the heart rate.  A week passed...

So I rescheduled and am going in tomorrow, this time she has an anesthesiologist putting me under with propofol and fentanyl.

A nephrostomy tube is a suprapubic catheter that comes out my side, bypassing the ureteter and bladder (which clogs easily, hence the nephrostomy). It'll let us know for sure that the kidney is being completely drained of urine, hopefully alleviating the swelling causing it to go down. If it doesn't work my Urologist says I'll be on dialysis within a year. 

I'm going to be doing home dialysis, I'm thinkin', if I have to do dialysis, that is... 

Anyways, just wanted to keep you guys in the loop. It's at 4p.m. tomorrow. If I'm clear-headed enough I'll post up later on in the night.


Peace my cannafriends and family


----------



## MR1 (Oct 16, 2014)

7greeneyes, I hope everything works out for you. Keep staying positive. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2014)

We are thinking of you. i will send up healing energy to you. Just want you to know you are in my thoughts and am wishing the very best for you.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Rose & MR1

The people at Virginia MAson were really caring and that made it a lot easier. The nephrostomy placement went fine and I'm still feeling sore from where they inserted it in my side but am doing better day by day. 

Still bleeding in the bag but apparently that's to be exected for a cpl more days, gradually going down until it looks like normal urine.

Thanks to everyone here, your thoughts and prayers help.

Much love,

7ge


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 25, 2014)

Havn`t stopped by in awhile, sorry about that. Hope everything works out for the best for ya. Always good karma going your way. Head up, your tougher then this. Peace. Yoop.


----------



## zem (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope you will keep getting better and better 7. I only just heard, it is cool that you are getting proper treatment and support and progressing by the day. keep us posted


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2014)

Thinking of you 7.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you so much *yooper*, *Zem* and of course *Rose*.

I'm no longer in pain from the incision. Blood's stopped and now I'm setting up the next batch of appointments. I forgot how much driving through Seattle traffic sucks, but for the help I'm getting, I guess it's worth the stop and go traffic.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you at Virginia Mason? That is such a bad area anyway.. so busy. Getting off I5 is a drag.

Glad the pain is better.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 27, 2014)

7grreen,
Good to hear you`re healing up, the pain`s better, and your gonna live. Knew you were tough enough to beat it. Just think, it`s even gonna get better. Head up and forward. Peace bro.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2014)

+1. Get better soon green


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Trillion, Yooper, and Rose. I can always count on you guys (everyone at MP, for that matter)  to put a smile on my face.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 31, 2014)

7green glad to hear you are on the up and get better side,I havent been on Mar Passion in a few weeks or more.....prayers and healing wishes your way bro


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks meetmrfist.


For the past four days I've been at St Anthony's, a local hospital. My tube had gotten clogged from blood and other matter. I got a bacterial infection called psuedomonas,. probably the most visceral intense pain I've ever felt for days leading up to it.

When St Anthony's interventional radiologist switched out the nephrostomy tube, he didn't sound to impressed by the Virginia Mason guys work. He told me to next time come to him, it'd be better. It would expLAin the discomfort i've been in since i've gotten the thing. Since they replaced it, it doesn't ache anymore.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 8, 2014)

function still falling but is said wlll improve a bit after pseudomonas completely gone. Have a good night everyone. ext week go see my nephrologist to get rx for Virginia Mason's Transplant Center as well as follow up with my urologist up there.

Most likely my time at self medication is over and I must join lockstep with their narrow rules that they'll beset upon me. I'll continue to grow and provide, it'll keep me focused, but medicating... I don't think will be tolerated by the Bioethics board , they fear for their licenses because  of these bulldog outmoded  federal fear tactics.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2014)

Do they need to know about your self medicating?  I am very sorry you have had to go through so much and all that pain. I would be ticked if VM screwed that up for you. 

If love could cure you, you would be. Lots of people care about you and are pulling for you.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2014)

Sometimes you have to go through some red tape to achieve your goals. But at least you can see the end. 
Sending all our prays to you. Get well soon.


----------



## zem (Nov 9, 2014)

pcduck said:


> Sometimes you have to go through some red tape to achieve your goals. But at least you can see the end.
> Sending all our prays to you. Get well soon.



:yeahthat: eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 11, 2014)

Went to my Nephrologist today. We talked and tho somehow my total function has dropped more, my kidney is actually performing better. He seems to think this is a good sign.

I told him about how I've grown and self-medicated for 15 years and my concerns with the Transplant team and he said this: "Well...what you do is tell a little white lie and tell them you've only ever eaten it. You'll be fine and they won't flag you." I was shocked, I've never had such a practical down-to earth doctor in my life. Like a real person...lol..So tho the function's down I got good news today regarding overall improving kidney function.

Thank you for all the love and support...I appreciate it and it helps me to talk to people about, especially here 

So that's from my specialist on my kidney. I go have blood taken in 2 weeks and then see him the next day so we can discuss how it's improved or not. And now I await a call from the Virginia Mason Transplant Center and go in for their 6 hour induction or w/e they call it.

Much Love,

7greeneyes


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2014)

Glad things are looking up my friend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Hammy,  I'm feeling better today for sure. Been concentrating on getting full night rests now, fighting off the insomnia.

My poor girls in bloom are recovering but my 1kw mh veg had gone bad somehow (tho it was still making light) and stretched'em like crazy. I changed back to a fresh hps and flipped them to bloom. 

So I've trimmed all the long scragglies on the bottom, making them look like palm trees...lol... oh well... 

Much love to MP.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 4, 2014)

:woohoo:

My overall function (called the gfr) has gone from 12% (what it was in the hospital) to 15% a sign of kidney-health improvement. He also said my Creatinine levels have lowered to a better level they haven't been to in years (which is yet more good news), my bp is a steady 125 over 80 (which it hasn't even been this slow and steady ever!!!) and I've somehow lost 10 pounds w/o trying. Looks like the nephrostomy is doin' its' job. Heck yeah!!!

The only thing that raised a flag was my Potassium level was high so we need to get that down. I've began phasing out high phosphates and now potassium from my daily food intake and he told me to have more voluminous bowel movements . If you don't have good bowel movement(s), your body re-uptakes all that potassium and phosphorus and other garbage that can build up and cause other problems, i.e. hypertension.

Again thank you for your love and support...you guys are awesome 


p.s. My insurance has OK'd coverage and I'm in the first interviews part of the whole Transplant sign-on thing. Butt :giggle: they want me to get a flippin' colonoscopy  ugh, not looking forward to that "adventure".


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats 7g.
Hopefully this is the beginning to the road to recovery.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 5, 2014)

good to hear 7g's---i just did the colonoscopy thang---talk about feeling used and date raped while under the influence---you'd think after 50 yrs a virgin i would have gotten a little kiss on the cheek---lunch---dinner---a phone number or something for letting this dude pop my cherry---NOTHING :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> good to hear 7g's---i just did the colonoscopy thang---talk about feeling used and date raped while under the influence---you'd think after 50 yrs a virgin i would have gotten a little kiss on the cheek---lunch---dinner---a phone number or something for letting this dude pop my cherry---NOTHING :rofl:




:rofl:

That's awesome...lol...


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 5, 2014)

7green, 
Great to hear good news from somebody. Knew you were tough enough to turn this around. Get on that transplant list and hang in there `till they find ya one. My aunt has had 2 transplanted kidneys, waiting on #3. This spans close to 30 years. Peace.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 5, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> :rofl:
> 
> That's awesome...lol...



yea i was pretty Bummed out---what a bunch of Crap

Shiet's gonna hit the fan when get my primary care doc to Rectify the situation

Butt seriously---you think it might be too Pushy if i were to send him flowers---or do you think i'm being too Anal about the whole one night stand thang

:giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2014)

That was sooooo baaaaad orange.

7G, thrilled by your better news.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 10, 2014)

:rofl: 

Thanks Orange, a good laugh is just what I needed...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 31, 2014)

:woohoo:


My kidney's function has improved little by little and I've been altering my diet to a more healthier one. 

He says I'm anemic (which explains why I've been so fatigued these last few years) so he wants me to start infusions (I guess iron? not sure), he says it was what Lance Armstrong got caught doing to win the TourDeFrance....anyways that'll be cool, I'll start feeling like me again.

And he wants me to get a fistula, basically a dialysis access in case of emergencies. It's just a day surgery and he says he's even had a patient that's had one for 3 years and has never needed to use it because she got a transplant. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and you guys have an awesome 2015. Much Love to all my MJ Peeps here!


----------



## MR1 (Dec 31, 2014)

That is good news 7, possitive vibes for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2014)

Much love to you too 7G. I am so glad to hear you are doing better. We all care.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2015)

That is wonderful news to start the New Year.
Hoping for more great news all year for ya.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 1, 2015)

That's great news, 7. There's nothing like bad health to make one appreciate good health.

Praying for ya that is just keeps getting better and better.

Many more New Year's to you.


----------

